# Columbia Playbike would like to know year



## Claysgarage (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello, does anyone have information on serial numbers for columbia? this is a three speed throttle shift.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a link to my serial number page. 

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


It should be in this list.


1966.……R100000 - R464982

1967.……R464982 - R842814

1968.……R842814 - R987209 and S5000 - S331191

1969.……S331193 - S767191

1970.……S767191 - S950093 and W500 - W242733

1971.……W242733 - W752146

1972.……W752146 - W803303


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 10, 2013)

*serial number*



MrColumbia said:


> Here is a link to my serial number page.
> 
> http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html
> 
> ...




Thanks, Mine would be a 1967!
Clay


----------

